# Wattwurmpreise in Flensburg



## franki58 (3. Oktober 2010)

Weiß jemand die aktuelle Preise bei Dirk Sennholz in Flensburg?

Danke im voraus
Frank


----------



## Itets (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wattwurmpreise in Flensburg*

Kann es dir leider nicht sagen aber im Zweifesfall:
homepage von D.S. Angelsport - da findest du die Tel.-Nr.


----------



## KlickerHH (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wattwurmpreise in Flensburg*

Weiss nur die vom Fishermans-Partner. 100=25 Euronen......


----------



## GraFrede (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wattwurmpreise in Flensburg*

50 Stück = 9 € für Wattis.
Ostsee würmer rechtzeitig vorher bestellen.
Sonst gibt es Nordsee Wattis

100 gr. Seeringler = 6€
Gruß


----------



## jannisO (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wattwurmpreise in Flensburg*

mal ne Frage stellen welche für euch sicher doof klingt aber was ist der Unterschied zwischen Ostsseewattis und denen aus der Nordsee


----------



## FehmarnAngler (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wattwurmpreise in Flensburg*

Herkunft.

Manche Leute meinen, das Ostseewattis besser fangen, weil sie den "Ostseeduft" haben.

Auch sind Ostseewattis oft etwas kleiner, meiner Meinung nach aber knackiger (zumindest die, die ich selber buddel).


----------



## jannisO (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wattwurmpreise in Flensburg*

danke dir.
bin damit nicht so sehr erfahren deshalb meine blöde frage als harzer. pilke meist mehr oder angle mit gufi wenn ich an der ostsee bin. was die wattis betrifft bin ich aber etwas verwirrt. scheinbar hab ich in dk dann wohl immer mit denen von der nordsee geangelt. diese waren sehr groß aber für einen tag auch sehr fest. in neustadt letztens waren sie sehr klein was mich sehr verwunderte und hielten nicht lang frisch. im grunde nur 3 stunden


----------



## GraFrede (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wattwurmpreise in Flensburg*

Korrektur.
Die Wattwurmpreise sind 10€ für 50 Wattwürmer.
Gruß


----------



## Onkelfester (18. März 2011)

*AW: Wattwurmpreise in Flensburg*

...ist zwar ein alter Trööt hier aber trotzdem:

Kann mir einer sagen was ein Seeringelwurm wiegt?
Ich meine, daß ein Wattwurm so um die 20 ct kostet ist ja eine greifbare Größe. 
Seeringler werden aber nach Gewicht verkauft.
Wieviele Würmer bekomme ich bei 100 gr.?
Mir ist auch klar, daß es bei den zottligen Gesellen unterschiedlich lange und schwere gibt. Aber in so einer Dose wird ja nicht nur ein Monsterwurm sein. 
Was wiegen die also so im Schnitt bzw. wieviele bekomme ich bei 100 gr.?


----------



## bayliner98 (19. März 2011)

*AW: Wattwurmpreise in Flensburg*

Hi,
schätze ein paar Gramm wird er  schon wiegen.#6
Aber um erlich zu sein, wer wiegt schon einen Wurm?


----------



## mock86 (20. März 2011)

*AW: Wattwurmpreise in Flensburg*

Ich habe mir zu morgen auch 100g Seeringler bestellt. Habe der netten Dame am Telefon die selbe Frage gestellt, ein richtige Antwort habe ich nciht bekommen. Es werden wohl so um die 20 Stück sein meinte sie. Ich werde morgen mal nachzählen ;-)


----------



## Onkelfester (21. März 2011)

*AW: Wattwurmpreise in Flensburg*

Rein gefühlsmäßig hätte ich auch auf ca. 20 getippt.
Trotzdem: sag mal Bescheid. #h


----------



## toddy (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wattwurmpreise in Flensburg*

Habe dort gerade heute u. auch sonst recht oft SEERINGELWÜRMER gekauft es sind je nach grösse eher 3ß- 35 st ,
nur wenn es riesenexemlare sind sinds eher 20.
#6.
Die gibt es auch nahezu rund um die uhr denn Hr. SENNHOLZ hat einen Köderautomaten!!


----------



## rappalamefo (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wattwurmpreise in Flensburg*

Meiner Meinung nach sind die Wattwürmer in der Nordsee Jodhaltiger und damit fängiger(Geruch)


----------



## Matze 28 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wattwurmpreise in Flensburg*

Ich habe vor einigen Wochen bei diesem Angelladen, auch meine Wattis gekauft. Und ich muss sagen ich war begeistert von der Frische und Größe der Würmer. Positiv fand ich auch das man sie in kleinen Plastikdosen mit salzwasser gefüllt bekommen konnte, dies trägt sicherlich auch zu der Frische bei.


----------



## Spöket16 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wattwurmpreise in Flensburg*

Das Wasser wiegt den Wurm hin und her, wenn er am Haken hängt!:q


----------



## Raapro (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wattwurmpreise in Flensburg*

check ich nicht^^


----------

